# Atlanta OS auction



## newbud (Sep 16, 2012)

I lucked up Monday night at the Atlanta Orchid Society Auction. It was ran by Steve and Greg from Keiki Pro







There were hundreds of plants available but the way these folks were bidding it was hard to pick up anything at a decent price but there was two that I had to have and I went all out to get them. See if you agree.
First:
















She was too beautiful to let go and I had to have her. Looking forward to blooming it. Shouldn't be too long either.

Second one:
















Sorry you couldn't stick around Dr. Dave or I would have probably had to pay a lot more.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2012)

newbud said:


> I lucked up Monday night at the Atlanta Orchid Society Auction.
> 
> 
> 
> .



It looks like you're so happy you're dancing around the plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice purchases, Newbud!


----------



## newbud (Sep 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> It looks like you're so happy you're dancing around the plants!



LOL You trip me out Eric. That's not me. I'm better looking than that. I think that's the two guys that developed Keiki Pro. For whatever that's worth.

Thanks Dot. I'm really glad I was able to get them. They are really the only plants there I wanted other than a Phal viridis which went crazy over $35. :sob:


----------



## petro (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice plants! Looking forward to seeing that prince edward of york in bloom.


----------



## Justin (Sep 19, 2012)

nice PEOY...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2012)

newbud said:


> LOL You trip me out Eric. That's not me. I'm better looking than that.


That's what they all say!


----------



## newbud (Sep 20, 2012)

petro said:


> Nice plants! Looking forward to seeing that prince edward of york in bloom.



Me too. Shouldn't be too long either.:rollhappy:


----------



## eaborne (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd say you made two good choices!


----------

